# Who's on Twitter?



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Using twitter under same sign on......seems to be what's keeping me off of the forum...LOL. Seems like a quick enough way to share cichlid small talk when the forum is inaccessible.....haven't seen cichlid-forum mobile yet....LOL.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

alrighty then.....


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you've got a good idea but maybe one of the Mods here needs to set up a Cichlid-Forum Twitter account so we can all follow and exchange info  (Hint, Hint Mods!)


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Hey, now you're talkin.....cause the mods don't do enough on here already... :wink:


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no...I know they do a ton on here already  (Thanks!)


----------



## cic_bos (May 20, 2011)

I agree with what Mrs. SomÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s suggestion and if Cichlid has twitter account those who followed them can get updates and latest news and topic on forum. The purpose is not to change the forum but this will keep others updated with the new topic and discussion from forum. If anyone here whoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s already following Cichlid, would you mind to post it here so that I can follow too?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You need to use the 'Feedback and suggestions' forum.

Personally, I hope this forum never moves to Twitter. It'd go without me.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

prov356 said:


> Personally, I hope this forum never moves to Twitter. It'd go without me.


Amen!


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

my original post was seeing who out here was on twitter, because, unless I've missed something, cichlid-forum doesn't have an app 

Just looking for quick conversations and what not while on line at the airport, etc. 8)


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

http://twitter.com/OhioCichlid


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

prov356 said:


> You need to use the 'Feedback and suggestions' forum.
> 
> Personally, I hope this forum never moves to Twitter. It'd go without me.


same here, never really understood the tweeter or its appeal.

A cichlid-forum wiki, on the other hand, would rock!


----------

